# Hindernisse und Elemente für Kinder-Bike-Parcour selber bauen - Tipps / Erfahrungen / Anleitungen gesucht



## bluestar22 (10. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen.

Mein Plan ist es für unseren Großen (6 Jahre alt) ein paar Elemente für einen Bike-Parcour zu bauen. Eine Wippe, eine kleine Rampe, Pylonen für Slalom, ...

Es sollten alles einzelne und bewegliche Elemente sein. Als Grund-Bau-Substanz stehen jede Menge Einwegpaletten zur Verfügung.

Meine Frage hier - das hat ja sicher schon wer gemacht. Habt ihr Ideen, Tipps, Anregungen und Bilder für mich / uns.

Danke mal!


----------



## Wuerfelrider (10. Mai 2020)

Hallo bluestar22, 
Man kann z.b. Aus einem stabileren Brett und einem dickeren Vierkantholz eine wippe bauen. Auch kann man aus einer Palette eine Rampe bauen, indem man Latten entnimmt und die im gewünschten Winkel so anschraubt, dass man drüber springen kann. Was auch gut für die Radkontrolle ist, wenn man aus Flaschen oder pylonen einen Parcours mit kurven und engen Sektionen absteckt, damit koordination und Gleichgewicht geschult wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluestar22 (10. Mai 2020)

Wippe, Rampe und Pylonen sind heute schon gefertigt worden. Da war es klar, was / wie / wo. 

ich würde mich noch über weitere Ideen freuen, was man da so für die Kleinen zusammen zimmern kann.


----------



## TheOZz (11. Mai 2020)

Hier wirst du sicher fündig (wenngleich ich nicht sicher bin, ob diese Dinger deinem Anspruch zum Thema "bewegliches Element" entspricht):








						A DIY Guide to Building Backyard MTB Practice Obstacles
					

Over the years I’ve put a lot of effort into creating MTB skill features to help me progress through certain skills and progressions found throughout Ryan Leech Connection's online courses.




					learn.ryanleech.com


----------



## bluestar22 (11. Mai 2020)

Danke für das Video!
Stimmt, "beweglich" oder "mobil" ist das nicht so ganz, aber geht in die Richtung, was ich meinete.
Da sind mir noch ein paar Ansätze gekommen.


----------

